

How To Lose Friends And Alienate Twitter Followers - bedris
http://www.fastcompany.com/1822211/how-to-lose-friends-and-alienate-twitter-followers-5-stupid-social-media-mistakes

======
NameNickHN
So, basically, if you apply common sense to Twitter, everything will work out
fine. While this may seem to be an obvious fact, unfortunately, a lot of
people seem to forget that.

